# Electric Kiln Oven



## jjohio (Mar 3, 2012)

How well do these work for melting silver powder in a crucible??


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know about silver powder,but mine works very well for gold powder in crucibles.


----------



## Smack (Mar 3, 2012)

What kind of silver powder. If it's silver chloride you'll need to get it to 2100F minimum, any other type of powder will be lower temp.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2012)

Smack said:


> What kind of silver powder. If it's silver chloride you'll need to get it to 2100F minimum, any other type of powder will be lower temp.



Why would anyone melt silver chloride? To do so creates huge problems in the silver recovery. BTW, AgCl melts at 851F. If you were melting it with sodium carbonate to reduce it to silver metal, the temperature needed is still far, far less than 2100F. Also, that process eats crucibles and it's very difficult to get all the silver.


----------



## Smack (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't recommend it, just telling my findings. My have been different for you, but in my furnace only when it reached 2100 did it melt.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2012)

Smack said:


> If it's silver chloride you'll need to get it to 2100F minimum
> 
> Didn't recommend it, just telling my findings. My have been different for you, but in my furnace only when it reached 2100 did it melt.



You didn't say that at first. You said that, to melt silver chloride, one would have to get it to 2100F. In essence, you said the melting point of silver chloride is 2100F. That's not true.


----------



## jjohio (Mar 4, 2012)

silver powder is from silver nitrate...do i need to add anything to it to melt it or just the powder?


----------



## Geo (Mar 4, 2012)

jjohio said:


> silver powder is from silver nitrate...do i need to add anything to it to melt it or just the powder?



how did you precipitate it, or what form is it in. did you cement with copper or did you precipitate with hcl or salt?


----------



## jjohio (Mar 4, 2012)

Geo...somehow this stuff is already precipated out...Bottom of every barrell has good amout of silver mud in them..


----------



## butcher (Mar 4, 2012)

jjohio,

The answer in a big part depends how you got these silver powders, I would clarify that first, it can mean silver burning away as fumes (silver nitrate and HCl or NaCl), or the silver melting to metal (silver nitrate cement with copper and washed), (or silver from an electrolytic cell, this would make a difference if they were silver powders or silver chloride powders.

Please add in the details needed to give you an answer to your question.


----------

